# My Mexipedium is blooming.



## Heather (Jun 7, 2006)

This is Mexipedium xerophyticum ‘Oaxaca’ CBR/AOS

This baby's going to the show table with me this weekend. I am hoping for a ribbon. I don't think anyone in our group has brough one in before, so I am excited to share!


----------



## nyorchids (Jun 7, 2006)

looks great heather good luck!


----------



## bwester (Jun 7, 2006)

Heather, I dont think you'll have any problem with a ribbon.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice........I WANT one


----------



## Stephan (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey Heather

I just bought a single growth seedling from Doug Matters on the Sunshine coast. How big did your plant have to get to flower?

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 8, 2006)

nicely bloomed!


----------



## Heather (Jun 8, 2006)

Thank you! 

My plant came to me as a 10 growth division with 2 growths in bloom. I'm not sure how big it might have been when it first bloomed. 

It now has 14 or 15 growths. Love this little guy.


----------



## blueovalgal (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice!! Photos of your plant when you get it to the show, please! It's a winner! Barb


----------



## Heather (Jun 8, 2006)

blueovalgal said:


> Very nice!! Photos of your plant when you get it to the show, please! It's a winner! Barb



I know! I owe you photos, but it hasn't been sunny since I said I would take them for you Barb! Sorry! Will try by Monday for sure. 

Oh heck - why wait!?


----------



## blueovalgal (Jun 8, 2006)

:drool: Wow, that's really nice, Heather!! Mine hasn't shown any signs of spiking, but the biggest fan is starting a new little growth at the base of it. Thanks for posting this photo! Barb


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

Boston, eh? That's only about 13 hours away... You better keep that thing under lock and key!


----------



## Gideon (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice plant Heather...never seen a pic of the plant before...now I really want one


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

IMO it is the perfect plant for windowsill growing. Leafspan is only about 6" at the most. Sorry I forgot the ruler for scale last night. 



> Boston, eh? That's only about 13 hours away... You better keep that thing under lock and key!



Y'all are welcome (not to my plants) any time!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

4:41 a.m.? You're insane.


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> 4:41 a.m.? You're insane.



It's kinda been a rough week....


----------



## Ed M (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi guys. Nice forum. Nice Mexipedium, Heather.


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2006)

Stephan said:


> Hey Heather
> 
> I just bought a single growth seedling from Doug Matters on the Sunshine coast. How big did your plant have to get to flower?
> 
> ...



Mine first bloomed with 3 growths.

Looks great Heather. Did I see that picture before?


----------



## Ed M (Jun 9, 2006)

Heather, I don't want to sidetrack but I hope its OK for me to post the photo I took of mine last year, showing the size of the flower?


----------



## John M (Jun 9, 2006)

That is such a neat species! I don't know why I don't have one yet. 'Going right to the top of my wish list!:drool:


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

Rick - no, I took that plant photo yesterday.

Ed - please do!! You are the KING of the Mexipedium photo - in fact I have your photos from last year in my database as my representative photos of the species - yours are the best photos I've seen of them. I am sure others would love to see them. 

John - this *is* a neat species! You should really get one. Mine came from Marilyn LeDoux about a year ago and she was very generous! I know she has had some good deals on them lately. 

I am so looking forward to going to my society meeting tomorrow and talking it up. I really enjoy bringing in unusual plants. My lindenii is in double spike also but isn't going to bloom in time for tomorrow. Hopefully it will still be in bloom for next month.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

Heather said:


> Mine came from Marilyn LeDoux


Does she have a shop/website/way of contact?

Thanks Heather!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

Heather said:


> in fact I have your photos from last year in my database as my representative photos of the species


I'm starting to think we all have our own little slipper databases... I've been working on a personal one for all of Cypripedioidea.


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

Always happy to enable. 

Windy Hill Gardens
http://www.orchidmall.com/windy.hill/list.htm


----------



## Marco (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice plant great picture Heather.  

Ed thanks for your picture as well never knew the flowers where that small. It's always hard to tell by pictures.


----------



## lindafrog (Jun 10, 2006)

*my mexipedium is blooming*

Hi all,
Congradulations Heather, that is a beautiful flower and the plant looks great. Can you share some advice on repotting.? What is a good medium to use and how do you deal with growths crawling over the edge of the pot. My mexipedium needs repotting but I,m scared to mess with it.
Happy growing to all
Lindafrog


----------



## lienluu (Jun 10, 2006)

lindafrog said:


> Hi all,
> Congradulations Heather, that is a beautiful flower and the plant looks great. Can you share some advice on repotting.? What is a good medium to use and how do you deal with growths crawling over the edge of the pot. My mexipedium needs repotting but I,m scared to mess with it.
> Happy growing to all
> Lindafrog




Do you have Marilyn LeDoux's culture sheet. It works great. I followed it to a T and I have a 15 or 16 growth plant in a 6 inch pot.

Here's a photo of it:


----------



## Heather (Jun 10, 2006)

Yes, that's what I've been using (your's looks a lot like mine!)

Oops - edit - I missed Linda's post (hi linda!) 
I haven't repotted mine yet either, and it is due! - I'm scared! 

Anyone who has repotted this thing? Care to share?


----------



## lindafrog (Jun 10, 2006)

*mexipedium*

Hi all,
Yes Heather, 
Thanks for the help, I bought the plant from Marilynn and have her culture sheet. Looks like this forum is off to a great start . I look forward to being a part of it. 
Happy growing to all
Lindafrog


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 10, 2006)

It looks like my next few hours at work will be going towards my '$50 for a Mexipedium' fund!


----------



## Heather (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, I took a trip to Bonsai West the other day and bought a really pretty pot for my mexipedium. It is going to be interesting to see what the roots look like. I hope that the pot is deep enough, I had a terrible time deciding on one to get.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 16, 2006)

Take some pics of the roots too, and of the plant in its new pot when you repot it


----------



## Heather (Jun 17, 2006)

I shall! 
I'm really curious to see the roots. 
I dug down a little bit the other day and caught a glimpse of one and it was a nice fat white one.  

I'm excited to repot but will wait until it finished blooming.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 18, 2006)

Damn, I'm one click away from getting one, too.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 18, 2006)

Heather said:


> I shall!
> I'm really curious to see the roots.
> I dug down a little bit the other day and caught a glimpse of one and it was a nice fat white one.
> 
> I'm excited to repot but will wait until it finished blooming.



Are the roots hairy like Paphs/Phrags or are they smooth like most other orchids?


----------



## Heather (Jun 18, 2006)

Tien - did you click? I hope you clicked! 

Zach - the roots look a little more like Paph roots to me (at least the one I saw) it was hairy-ish.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 31, 2006)

Beautiful plant. Congratulations!:clap: Is there any difference between this clone and "Windy Hill"?


----------



## Heather (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't think there is too much difference between the clones, but I'm not sure I've seen a 'Windy Hill', to tell you the truth. I think most of them have been 'Oaxaxa'.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 5, 2006)

I see only one way to find the truth - to order "Windy Hills" and to compare.


----------



## Heather (Sep 5, 2006)

Now that's the kind of "can do" attitude I like to hear around here!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Apr 7, 2007)

wow. cute...how big is the flower??


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2007)

About the size of my thumbnail. :smitten:


----------



## Heather (May 16, 2007)

Shadow said:


> I see only one way to find the truth - to order "Windy Hills" and to compare.



Okay! I did! 

Update. ...

Last year in June I took my 'Oaxaca' to my society and it got a second place ribbon because it only had one spike. 

This year, I took it last weekend and got a first and a grower's commendation ribbon for culture. 19 growths with three spikes.  

So, I went to bonsai west and bought another pot, and then went to Marilyn and bought a division of 'Windy Hill'. 

This is a great plant. Anyone who doesn't yet have one should get one and Marilyn LeDoux has a nice sale going on now. Go. Go! Buy one now! oke:


----------



## smartie2000 (May 16, 2007)

Congrats Heather


----------



## Heather (May 16, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> Congrats Heather




Thanks Fren - hey - you got that one (the Cyp)! Time to get this one!


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2007)

Hey, thanx for the heads up I will try to get a large division this weekend. I should tell you however, Lien Luu has a GIANORMOUS pot of these!


----------



## Elena (May 17, 2007)

I received a teeny one of these in the post this morning too. SO excited  Just hope I don't kill the little guy now.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 17, 2007)

wish mine was doing as well...stunning Heather!!:clap: :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (May 18, 2007)

Heather said:


> Thanks Fren - hey - you got that one (the Cyp)! Time to get this one!



Yea I do want one too. I'm waiting for an oportunity since I want to aviod buying an $80 two year from blooming one from Zephyrus


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 18, 2007)

Very nice! One of my favorites.

Ron


----------



## Marco (May 18, 2007)

Hey congrats Heather, I still need to one for myself


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2007)

Updated photo with four blooms open:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2007)

I think yours is in bloom just about all the time! So cool!


----------



## bwester (Jun 30, 2007)

"shes so pretty, oh so pretty..."


----------



## blueovalgal (Jun 30, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanx for the photos. You should show the whole plant. It looks to be doing well. I haven't had time to order mine from Marilyn yet, new OL hybrids and all.


----------



## Heather (Jul 2, 2007)

The whole plant is pictured earlier in this thread, Eric.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2007)

Updated?


----------



## Heather (Jul 2, 2007)

Here you go, it was in the other thread.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2007)

How big is that "pot"? and how much does the thing weigh!?


----------



## Heather (Jul 2, 2007)

Um, it's about 8"x10". I've no idea what it weighs, and no, I'm not going to weigh it for you.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2007)

_"It looks bigger in the pictures.."_:evil:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 2, 2007)

Heather is the top mexipedium grower! they seem to be blooming all the time


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2007)

Heather said she got this division from Marilyn at Windy Hills, I believe. I would like to see the mother-plant!


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2007)

Since I'm working on updating all of my database movies today with new photos of the plants, I took an updated photo of this plant.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2007)

How much did it weigh? I mean, looks nice, the top right hand flower looks to have a pink blush.


----------

